# Mice



## harry2110 (Jul 28, 2008)

what kind of mouse does everyone use.


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 28, 2008)

A house mouse


----------



## Lukar (Jul 28, 2008)

I use whatever kind of mouse my PC came with, lol. It's a really bland-ish Dell one.


----------



## harry2110 (Jul 28, 2008)

i use a razer ch(copperhead) in choas green. it is a very good mouse even that its wired.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 28, 2008)

Not sure, it's a touch pad. The Control Panel says it was manufactured by Microsoft... <(._.)^


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical.  It's pretty nice; five buttons, including the wheel.  What I _want_ is a Logitech MX Revolution.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jul 28, 2008)

A4Tech Glaser 70D

So, basically, a mouse with a layzer beam. Good, precise, a nice replacement after I accidentally ripped the guts out of my previous mouse.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jul 28, 2008)

I've got a blue Razer Diamondback. xb


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 28, 2008)

Um, one that eats cheese?
I pick other because I have a touch-pad on my laptop.


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 28, 2008)

Blue Razer Deathadder. 
Works great ^.=.^


----------



## gust (Jul 28, 2008)

Mine is a Dynex.
It has buttons that act as "back" and "forward" buttons, which is convenient


----------



## harry2110 (Jul 30, 2008)

i forgot i also use an "other". Its a rocketfish gaming mouse from bestbuy.


----------



## Loke (Jul 30, 2008)

I got a Logitech MX1000 the christmas right after they came out.  Best mouse Ive ever had by far.  Probably had it for about 3 1/2 years now and its survived a bath in milk unscathed where my keyboard did not.  I love it.  If this mouse dies Ill probably get a Revolution.


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 17, 2008)

I sold my copperhead and now have a lachesis from razer.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 17, 2008)

I bought this light-up, glow in the dark mouse with a scorpian in it. It's a lazer mouse.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 17, 2008)

blue razer diamondback


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 17, 2008)

I have an Acer mouse for my laptop, a logitech for my desktop at home, and there's a microsoft mouse for my computer at work.


----------



## Mirka (Oct 17, 2008)

Kensington - cause my father works for them and we get tons of free kensington crap, especially mice.


----------



## Rayne (Oct 17, 2008)

Logitech Trackball.


----------



## Magica (Oct 17, 2008)

My laptop mouse: http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/productdetails.aspx?pid=070

Desktop mouse came with the keyboard: http://www.dynexproducts.com/p-267-dynex-keyboard-and-optical-mouse.aspx


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 17, 2008)

The piece of shit that came with my Wacom. Lousy scroll wheel axle stripped.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 18, 2008)

I use a wireless intellimouse explorer, if only the wheel clicked into place on it...


----------



## iBurro (Oct 18, 2008)

My wacom tablet came with a mouse... and that's what I use. XD


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm not sure how people this with that wacom mouse. It feels so weird.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 18, 2008)

Generic Logitech laser mouse.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 18, 2008)

Razer is just a high DPI laser diode with cheep plastic and lights. D:
Though I have a Razer Headset it's only because this is done right. 

I have the Logitech G9 Laster mouse, best feeling, looking, performing mouse I have ever seen or owned. And I've played games professionally in Edmonton years ago.
(though...that was console..I know what I'm saying OKAY! xD)

But seriously, I've been gaming for a good long time on PC and I've used many mice from ball, optic, to laser. (ew trackball is left out, wonder why...) In all my years of gaming it has never been so fluid in a FPS, I've seen Razer mice and I use to think they were good until I held one in my hand and was like...wut?... It's like cheep plastics and feels so blea in my hand, this one feels so smooth and perfect, perfect weight, and the DPI settings by default were perfect, and yea even the weights actually make a difference, not much, but it feels better for it to have some weight.

But that's just my opinion other people would say Razor is "teh best" but..that's only due to hype and logos, just like Oakley glasses and Macs...

EDIT: Oh and also the scroll wheel is sweet, you got two modes ball bearing (witch I love for RPG's and RTS games and general non-gaming, with it you can scroll much more precisely and like 100000xfaster. Then you have the classic "click" mode on most mice, but this one seems much more solid, makes for using mouse3 (scroll down) much easier in a FPS, witch is why I prefer this mode in FPS.

The G5 is also a great mouse but the G9 is better in a lot of ways, for me. If you want a different feel go for the G5...OR you can buy the G9 and make your own shell, somehow...Yea it has two shells from logitech and one's bigger and smooth while the other is slimmer and has a gritty feel that I like myself. Hmm never checked to see if there are Third-Party shells.

Here it is!






This is the LED's on the top, shows current DPI setting and can be swapped to any color. Also this mouse has profiles, by that I mean that you can swap profiles and configure through the program on your computer. Once you got it tweaked to your liking no matter where you go or what PC you use it will be saved in the mouse, even DPI settings.





http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/mice_pointers/mice/devices/3053&cl=US,EN


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 18, 2008)

I use the MX Revolution Logitech mouse, and my Alienware laptop mouse pad , awesome mouse, the mouse pad isn't bad either.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Oct 18, 2008)

Logitech Cordless Optical Mouseman (Came with my Logitech Cordless Comfort keyboard, which doesn't work anymore due to 1 milliliter of coffee being split on it) for my PC.
And some generic AOpen corded optical wheelmouse for my eMac.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 18, 2008)

Some random Microsoft one I found in a box of spares after my previous mouse broke. Looking to replace it soon as it's not too good.


----------



## Xenofur (Oct 18, 2008)

Logitech G5. Can't stand razer mice because they're light enough to be lifted up by their own cable. The G9 is neat too, but too short and doesn't fit my hand comfortably.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 18, 2008)

Xenofur said:


> Logitech G5. Can't stand razer mice because they're light enough to be lifted up by their own cable. The G9 is neat too, but too short and doesn't fit my hand comfortably.



G5 is a great mouse as well but I don't see how it's too short o..O it seems the same size to me.


----------



## Xenofur (Oct 18, 2008)

Size comparison: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, please stop quoting the whole post of people you reply to, ESPECIALLY if there's no other post inbetween. It's irritating as fuck.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a Logitech Marble Mouse.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 18, 2008)

Xenofur said:


> Size comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right... Yea a few millimeters looking at that image, go by the shell. Not that large of a deal.

Also, there's two things we can do to solve that issue. Either you stop caring about what's on the internet OR... I can do what you want and annoy someone else for doing that.


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 18, 2008)

I am using a Microsoft optical mouse on my "old" desktop PC, an HP optical mouse on my Dell Latidude Notebook, and a Dell optical mouse on my "new" Dell Inspiron Desktop PC.


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 18, 2008)

Some microsoft random mouse, bc it happens to be in my room.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 18, 2008)

Picture of muh mouse!
http://manufacturer.com/trade/i11006613-Real+Scorpion+Computer+Mouse.html
Only the top is a clear blue, my scorpion is brown and the LED changes colors and flashes and all.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 18, 2008)

I use my shitty ass laptop touch pad, I hate the fucking thing.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 18, 2008)

Been using Logitech mice for a while. Had an MX510 for a few years, then switched over to the G9 about six months ago. Difficult to get used to at first, but it's a much nicer mouse overall. I'd have rathered the G5's design, but it just doesn't offer the features (MicroGear, swappable grips, etc).

I don't see why people are so into Razer, though.


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 18, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I use my shitty ass laptop touch pad, I hate the fucking thing.



Heh, I know how you feel... XD

Fortunately, my laptop's touchpad somehow broke internally... so I had no choice but to replace it.  The most affordable one available at the time was a Microsoft Comfort Optical Mouse 3000.  I considered it, though eventually bought the thing upon learning that it had USB support (the lappy lacked a PS2 port).  It's surprisingly comfortable, and the scroll wheel doesn't make "clicking" noises when I roll it...

_Un_fortunately, the craptop finally gave up the ghost, so for now the mouse is in storage.  I'd use it for my desktop PC, but mom uses that one more than I... and the GE optical mouse it has isn't in the best condition, from being used so much... ick... +_+;


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 19, 2008)

Razer Deathadder. The best mouse I have try'd.


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 19, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> Razer Deathadder. The best mouse I have try'd.



Do you use any of the other razer products?


----------



## Tomtenizze (Oct 19, 2008)

A4tech X7 (X-710F), best mouse I've ever used. Better then my Razer Diamondback Plasma (Really bad quality, expensive, side buttons are worthless/unusable), better then my Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer 3.0 (worst design ever, my hand/wrist hurts after an hour) and it is even better then Logitech MX518 (Great mouse, but not worth the extra money over the X7). The X7 is quite cheap too.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 19, 2008)

^
Also available in Centrios brand!

... And stop posting huge pictures. My 1280x1024 monitor can't display the massive amount of suck.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 19, 2008)

Really? I would use this mouse: www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Jv43YG4MrQ


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 19, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> Do you use any of the other razer products?



Nope, but I was close to buy Tarantula Keyboard and Mako speakers.

Ever since razer sponsor the TSL starcraft league, I respected them more. Maybe the next mouse surface will be razer, since my qpad one are beffining to get worn out.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 20, 2008)

Runefox said:


> ^
> Also available in Centrios brand!
> 
> ... And stop posting huge pictures. My 1280x1024 monitor can't display the massive amount of suck.



Bahahhaha...razer.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 20, 2008)

I use a Logitech iFeel MouseMan (seen in the picture below), but I intend on getting an MX518 later if there aren't any other good gaming mice that come out in the next year.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 20, 2008)

logitech cordless click! optical mouse


----------



## Makyui (Oct 21, 2008)

I use the mouse that came with my Graphire4. It does the job.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 21, 2008)

Dun give a damn, but I prefer a mouse using the ball when I play FPS while strategy a Optical


----------

